# submandibular question



## Jamie Dezenzo (May 13, 2009)

Hello all,


Excisional bx, right deep submandibular triangle node 

dx from path came back Mantle Cell Lymphoma 200.41

Would this still be be CPT 38510 or 38542?

thanks!


----------



## dimmitta (May 18, 2009)

I would still use the 38510 code since what was performed was a biopsy. To me the 38542 reads more like the doctor already knows there's something wrong with the lymph nodes and plans to disect them all out. Which doesn't seem to be the case here since you waited for the path report. Hope this helps!


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo (May 19, 2009)

Thanks...38510 is what I billed out


----------

